# 350 rancher help



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

Ok its been snorkeled for 2 years, but today I go out air box has gas in it got that cleared up and now wont run with air filter on it, I believe it is flooding some how. Been doing great til today. Just road it Wednesday and did fine ??? Trying to go to Busco next weekend!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if its flooded, try to start it with the throttle wide open and see if it starts. tap on the side of the float bowl with a screw driver or something see if you can get the float to stop sticking


----------



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

It cranks right up, but when you put the air filter on it chokes off


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

weird, is the filter clean? kinda sounds like you got trash in the carb somehow


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

try a new filter


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

85bluedime said:


> Ok its been snorkeled for 2 years, but today I go out air box has gas in it got that cleared up and now wont run with air filter on it, I believe it is flooding some how. Been doing great til today. Just road it Wednesday and did fine ??? Trying to go to Busco next weekend!!!


If the air box was full of gas, the float is stuck in your carb. You need to take the carb apart and clean it. Install a fuel filter in line between the tank and carb. That should keep it from happening again. Mine did this after I ran out of gas and borrowed some gas out of the son n laws banshee. My carb didn't like the oil in that gas.


----------



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

Thanks guys we going to work on it tonight, its my friends bike. Ill let ya'll know how it does.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like whomever snorkeled it ran the carb drain/over-flow up top or plugged it. - Then the float stuck and/or the needle/seat got some trash in it (thus explaining the gas in the air-box)& is now flooding when you try to run it. 

As noted above, pull the carb & clean the needle/seat out good. I would go ahead & run a new fuel line from the tank to the carb, as most of these bikes are old enough that the lines don't handle the ethanol blended fuels well and will deteriorate the inside tube, causing small particles to flow into the carb & wreaking havoc. 


This is also why I recommend running an OE check-valve on the carb drain/over-flow instead of running it up or plugging it.


----------

